# GUNNIR Intros Arc A380 Index Graphics Card without Power Connector



## btarunr (Sep 14, 2022)

GUNNIR, one of the launch partners of the Arc "Alchemist" series GPUs in China, released the Arc A380 Index custom-design graphics card. This full-height graphics card features a slightly different cooler shroud design from the company's A380 Photon OC graphics card. The key "feature" here is that the card lacks any power connector, and runs the A380 at reference clock speeds. At stock settings, the TDP of the A380 is rated at 75 W, which means it was always designed for cards with just slot-power. The GUNNIR A380 Index ticks at reference speeds of up to 2.00 GHz engine clock, and 15.5 Gbps (GDDR6-effective) memory. In comparison the A380 Photon OC can go all the way up to 2.46 GHz, but at 92 W, for which it needs that power connector. Available now, the card is priced at RMB ¥1,199 (USD $172).



 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site* | Source


----------



## defaultluser (Sep 14, 2022)

that looks hideously huge for a 75w card


----------



## shovenose (Sep 14, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> that looks hideously huge for a 75w card


So what? A bigger quieter cooler is always a good thing.


----------



## uuee (Sep 14, 2022)

Could be a really silent card if they would use a proper fin stack instead of the cheap, single block aluminium heatsink.


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 14, 2022)

"Cheap is as cheap does"

'nuff said


----------



## Berfs1 (Sep 15, 2022)

I'll gladly buy it.


----------



## 1d10t (Sep 15, 2022)

Look decent TBH, as many other AIB from mainland typically look like kindergarten lunch box.


----------



## Jimmy_ (Sep 15, 2022)

nice!


----------

